# XY-Darstellung



## Friedrich-Alexander (18 Januar 2011)

Hi Forum,

wir werden öfters mit dem Wunsch konfrontiert, die Daten in der Visu nicht nur in Abhängigkeit von der Zeit darzustellen, was ja standartmäßig in der TwinCAT HMI unterstützt wird, sondern in XY-Darstellung z.B. Dehnung über Weg oder U über I... 
Wie kann man das realisieren? Wir haben da bisher die Daten in ein .csv-File geschrieben und das ganze dann mit Excel dargestellt. Geht das auch "online" ? Auch TwinCAT Scope2 unterstützt das nicht. Wie löst Ihr das ?

Danke, Gruß FA


----------



## BerndAllgäu (18 Januar 2011)

Servus FA!

Habe für sowas schon mal auf einer .Net basierenden Applikation geschrieben. Da war die SPS auf einem XP System und dort war die Applikation dann installiert und konnte dann von der Visu oder SPS gestartet werden. Die Applikation hat dann ein extra Fenster aufgemacht wo das Diagramm dann dargestellt wurde. Die Daten hab ich mir über ADS abgeholt.

Du kannst ja auch mit Excel und VBA was ähnliches machen... ADS.DLL funktioniert auch in Excel... Beispiele gibts im InfoSys... Weiß ja nich ob das bei euch Zielführend ist?

In was für einer Umgebung arbeitet ihr? CE, XP? Soll es so aussehen als ob das Diagramm zur Visu gehört?


Gruß Bernd


----------



## zotos (18 Januar 2011)

Man kann für solche Aufgaben ein Histogramm einsetzen.

Dieses zeigt zwar nur ein eindimensionales Array an. Aber die Feldnummer kann dann als X-Achse und der Wert als Y-Achse angezeigt werden.


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (28 Januar 2011)

Hi BerndAllgäu und Zotos,

danke für die Antworten. Ich habe mir das auch so gedacht, auf Steuerungsseite die Werte für X und Y in ein Array mit fester Länge zu schreiben.
Mein Problem ist, dies in einem XY-Chart, das aus der Visu heraus aufgerufen wird, darzustellen.
System TwinCAT PLC HMI auf Win XP. Es Soll so aussehen, dass das Chart zur Visu gehört.
Ich bin leider nicht so der VBA-Programmierer. Gibts da nichts passendes, einfaches, Fertiges? (Darf auch was kosten).

Gruß Erich


----------



## zotos (28 Januar 2011)

Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> ...
> Mein Problem ist, dies in einem XY-Chart, das aus der Visu heraus aufgerufen wird, darzustellen.
> System TwinCAT PLC HMI auf Win XP. Es Soll so aussehen, dass das Chart zur Visu gehört.
> ...



Darum ja auch mein Hinweis zum "Histogramm" das sollte es in der PLC HMI geben (bei der Web Visu noch nicht).


----------



## Anton323 (29 November 2011)

Hey zotos,

kannst du deinen Vorschlag mit dem Histogramm nochmal genauer beschreiben?

z.B. mit den Arrays X:=[0,1,2,3,4,5] und Y:=[2,4,6,8,10,12] ...wie muss ich die Arrays in die Visualisierung eingeben?

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe,
Greetz


----------



## trinitaucher (30 November 2011)

Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> Auch TwinCAT Scope2 unterstützt das nicht.


:shock: Das kostenlose Scope 1 ("Scope View") untersützt X-Y-Darstellungen doch schon immer.


----------



## Nrgmc3 (2 Dezember 2015)

Hallo!

Leider hat hier keiner mehr geantwortet. Ich würde genau das gleiche benötigen, und wollte fragen, ob jemand eine Lösung für das X-Y Problem hätte.
Mit dem Histogramm komme ich irgendwie nicht weiter. 

Gruß


----------

